# WTHeck!!!



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok as I said in previous post I have 3 preggo pygmy/nd. Two due end feb one unknown but soon.. I have my billy in separate pin.. This morning he had jumped 2 electric fences to get back in with my does??? And he was bugging them and trying mate???? Why would he do that??? I have him back in his pen now but he is Not happy about it.. Do does go into head at end of pregnancy or is he just smelling pregnant hormones?? I'm going to the neighbor today to barrow a weather to put in with him hoping that will help.. His bawling is driving me CrAzY!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They do try to mount and breed pregnant does toward the end of the does pregnancy because of all the hormones the girls have.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok thanks so much that makes me feel much better!! Hopefully this weather will help otherwise I'll just tie him up?? I hate to do that but I don't want him hurting my girls..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


Can you put up a hotline around his pen to keep him in or get coral panels ect and put hog panel around it will keep him in.

Tying him up to keep him away from the Doe's, could get him hurt, when he is so anxious trying to get to them. A goat should never be unattended when tied.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

His pen is electric fence but only one strand because normally he won't go near it.. The hubby is out there now adding 2 more strands one above one below.. He shouldn't be able to jump or go under this time.. Wandering if a weather will even help since it's the hormones he wants..
Also I did tie them up this summer always supervised, they didn't love it at first but got used to it.. But he really wants my does right now so he would throw a fit for sure.. Fingers crossed he can't get out again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope it works, good luck.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

So far so good.. Him and the weather have been butting heads all day tho. My neighbor says this is normal and by tomarrow they will be fine with each other?? We will see.. He is much quieter for sure..
My neighbor asked why I feel the need to seperate my billy from the does? He keeps all his together all the time?? He says even when his does are bred and in labor still has his billy with them?? 
Is it necessary to seperate my billy I have always heard you should??


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I would keep them separate. Some people house them all together but most people do not. There are a lot of reasons they are better separate in my opinion.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

That's what I thought, might not hurt but it could?? Things will be easier when I expand my heard and get atleast one weather of my own to keep with him at all times.. For now this loaner is helping!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Separation is best, for many reasons.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Mikesell04 said:


> Ok as I said in previous post I have 3 preggo pygmy/nd. Two due end feb one unknown but soon.. I have my billy in separate pin.. This morning he had jumped 2 electric fences to get back in with my does??? And he was bugging them and trying mate???? Why would he do that??? I have him back in his pen now but he is Not happy about it.. Do does go into head at end of pregnancy or is he just smelling pregnant hormones?? I'm going to the neighbor today to barrow a weather to put in with him hoping that will help.. His bawling is driving me CrAzY!!!


Pregnant does give off the same pheromones as does in heat - that's why it isn't a good idea to run your bucks with them year round. The buck tries to breed and he can cause the does to abort.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok thanks for the info.. Should I be worried, when I got up this morning he was in there and he was trying to mount 2 of my girls.. For all I know he could have been in there all night doing that?? Of course my girls want nothing to do with him so hopefully he wasn't in there long and they were able to keep their distance..
I'm so excited about the babies I wouldn't want anything bad to happen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Try with all your might to keep him away from them. Just watch your girls for a while, hopefully they weren't stressed to much.


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

We had a young Nigerian Dwarf Doe that we couldn't keep in her pin. Even hotwire didn't stop her. Finally grounded the hotwire to the fence and that did it. When they jump if not grounded they don't get shocked. Also, it is never a good idea to have only one goat in a pen, they are social animals and need a companion. Getting the wither was a great idea. Good luck.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks all, everything seem good now. He has adjusted to wither and my girls seem fine!!
We had the same problem with 2 of my girls. They would take the shock to get out. They would do anything to get out and in the chicken coop to eat chicken food.. 
I think the main problem was the billy being alone, he is not even trying to get out now!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

